# High Definition Photo of Brock Lesnars Chest tattoo Touchup



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is the tattoo of the "sword on his chest" with a new "drip of blood" added at the tip of the blade. :confused05:










any thoughts???:confused03:


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

burke_p said:


> any thoughts?


only one...


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

it doesn't look perfectly centered to me.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah, hence the blood load. whatever though he's a crazy guy. Better than having lame tribal tattoos or oriental writing on you............ well not quite but not as lame.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Now is just looks like a penis that was juts circumcised. GET IT COVERED YOU BIG ******* DOOFUS!


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> yeah, hence the blood load. whatever though he's a crazy guy. Better than having lame tribal tattoos or oriental writing on you............ well not quite but not as lame.


brandon vera has really sick tattoos that just fit his look perfectly.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> yeah, hence the blood load. whatever though he's a crazy guy. Better than having lame tribal tattoos or oriental writing on you............ well not quite but not as lame.


I'd rather have a tribal tattoo or some oriental tattoo then have a gigantic phallic shaped tattoo on my chest.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

well.. if you read what I said I noted that it ISN'T better, But it is still incredibly lame (Just in my opinion) , Vera's don't count, he looks like a superhero.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

My thought was simply that Brock's penis sword caught syphilis. Halarious 'touch up'. 

Burke, i already posted this thread. Why you gotta harsh my buzz? haha.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I would love to see some of you photoshop types "adjust" Brock's tattoo for him...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The tattoo artist perhaps didn't like Brock much...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

After the fight the other night when he was in his locker room, he pulls down the collar of his teeshirt and shows the tip of the "sword"(read cock) while looking in the mirror and my brother and I laughed so friggin hard because it looked like a penis hahahah :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Brock quit blowing loads out of your chest.


----------

